# My Mice Picture heavy.



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Olivia








Mini








Miss Bianca
3 long haired Tri Colour unsure of Think white Champagne and cream. 








Doe Named Mrs Mofit Self Black








Buck from breeder Named Mr Mofit Self black








Doe Named Flick Self Black short hair








Doe Name Chin agouti short hair








Buck Name Fievel Black Pied long haired 








Buck Named Spot he looks agouti in the picture but he looks brown to the eye

Any idea of the colour of the 3 at the top please


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Your first picture is so blurry, maybe dove? Try re-taking it near a window, and back your camera up from the mouse. The other two at the top look argente, you can see the grey undercoat.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i agree with frizzle, dove? argente, argente.


----------

